# Barking



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Just recently, my dogs (Cocker Spaniel and Mini Schnauzer) have started barking when they go outside. Doesn't seem to matter if we just got home, or have been home, morning or night, other noises outside or totally quiet - they run around the yard and bark.

My hubby goes to bed around 3am - and takes the dogs out for a potty break just before that, so you can see how the barking can be a problem (for the neighbors, anyway). 

Any suggestions on how to curb this behavior? We've tried ignoring it and praising the few times they're quiet - but that's not working. We've tried saying "quiet" (and they know what that means), but they bark anyway.

Just looking for some ideas.

Thanks!!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

TippysMom said:


> Just recently, my dogs (Cocker Spaniel and Mini Schnauzer) have started barking when they go outside. Doesn't seem to matter if we just got home, or have been home, morning or night, other noises outside or totally quiet - they run around the yard and bark.


What kind of barking is it? Warning barks? Aggression Barks? Fear Barks? Alerting Barks? Are they barking at your whoever is out with them of off into the world? Does the barking last a long time or is it just a few mintes?



> Any suggestions on how to curb this behavior? We've tried ignoring it and praising the few times they're quiet - but that's not working. We've tried saying "quiet" (and they know what that means), but they bark anyway.
> 
> Just looking for some ideas.


I don't think they do know what "quite" means. We need to determine what they are barking at and why? In the mean time when you go out with them, at the first bark, say "quite" in a normal voice. Wait. When you get 5 seconds of silence from either of the dogs, praise heavily and treat. It may take 10 minutes or so. Don't keep saying "quite". Say it one time only. After you can get 5 seconds of quite pretty quickly, move to 10 seconds of quiet. When it is pretty reliable, work for 15, then 20 then 30. Once you get to 30, your problem is probably over.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I have been putting treats in my pocket for a while now, and doing the quiet thing with Rex the big mouth. It has really been working well.

The only thing he has trouble with is when my husband comes home with the truck, he just has to bark excitedly to let us all know. If I can get him to Quiet with this going on, I feel that I will have accomplished the impossible!:biggrin:


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Rexandbaby! The only problem we're having so far is that when we go outside, if they know I have treats in my pocket - they won't leave my side. So it defeats the whole point of going out to play or go potty. I'm trying to be sneaky about it.... we'll keep trying!


----------



## HealthyDogTreats (Nov 25, 2008)

I also do the treat in my pocket to let them know that quiet is the way to go!


----------

